# A Little Geography Test



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

This is pretty cool. Not only do you need to know 'roughly' where each state goes... you have to know EXACTLY where each state goes.
Give it a try...

Build a map of the U.S.A.

46 perfect (92%) on my first try. An early Arkansas killed me! (That will make sense after you have played the game).

_Good luck!_

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Pretty fun... Challenging too!


----------



## ALASKA PFLOCK (Jun 24, 2007)

Fun to do. I'll have to let the kids try. Hek, this should be a public school reqirement!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

That was fun! Its getting started with some of the states thats tricky - you know approximately where they are, but, then realize your off a bit!

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks, a new game to try and perfect quickly.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

You people in the northern states should complain!! Your states are too little for people with bifocals!!








Thanks, Doug, this was fun!
Darlene


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Great "prep" for the coming season and to keep from getting too rusty upstairs!
Thanks for the post.


----------



## dunn4 (Feb 16, 2008)

That is way too much fun







First ones in the middle can be a little tough as you guess-ti-mate the location. First time through I was an average of 82 miles off, second time average was 40 miles. Thanks for the new game that has been added to the favorites on the computer.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I was way to sloppy with the placement the first state (N. Carolina)....I was in the ball park, but WOW...that thing is sensitive.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Forty seven out of 50 with an average error margin of 11 miles. With a time of 227 seconds.

I can thank my step father for this knowledge. He was a Marine lifer and we moved every three years.
When one of us kids would ask "How much farther until we stop?", he would throw the map into the back seat and tell us to figure it out!

When I look back at those years, traveling was MUCH different that today. The Interstate system was under construction, so most of our driving was on US highways. Many of those highways were only one lane in each direction. We drove through hundreds of small towns, so making "good time" meant traveling for 10+ hours to make 300 miles.

No airconditioning. Car windows were wide open to help cool things. Crossing the Mojave desert was only done at night. Motels were mostly privately owned mom and pop establishments.

It was a simpler lifestyle and a great education.

Dan


----------



## folsom_five (Jan 10, 2008)

I Like It! Thanks Doug.
Only 82% on my 1st try.







This will definately get me ready for our cross-country road trip.
I will also have my kids run through this until they can get most of them right.


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

88% first try - messed up WV placement early - then Arkansas shortly after. Have to let my wife and daughter try. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Fun!







92% with average error of 14 miles - it's pretty touchy with the early middle of the country states. Alaska and Hawaii were especially tough!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

92% on the first try with an avg error of 18 miles. Wow, very sensitive and tough when you get a central state early...









94% with avg error of 4 miles on the second try. Starting with Kansas is just unfair!!!


----------



## Wolfpackers (May 31, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> I was way to sloppy with the placement the first state (N. Carolina)....I was in the ball park, but WOW...that thing is sensitive.


Come on Jim, all ya had to do was match up the coastline ! J/K







Those interior states early on are a real challenge tho.

I took my time, but was watching TV also, and got 94% with a 6 mile avg error on first shot.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

1st Try
90%, 23mile avg error, 487 seconds

2nd try
96% 4 miles , 304 Seconds

Depends on how they start you on that.....its always random...........it seems


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

Wolfpackers said:


> I took my time, but was watching TV also, and got 94% with a 6 mile avg error on first shot.


Same here... same 94% - 6 mi avg err.

Hellafun!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I figured I better give this thing a second try...










Starting with Montana was a little tricky, but after that the order the states fell, for the most part, really clicked.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

PDX_Doug said:


> I figured I better give this thing a second try...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep, tried it again myself. Can't figure out how to post the image.

100% in 284 seconds.

This order of placement was alittle easier than before. Just the luck of the draw.


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

82% with avg 32 mile off. Not bad considering I have not been west of Florida, or north of Virginia. (in a car at least) You mean there's a whole 40 states I need to see? Better start some road trips.


----------



## mike elliott (Dec 17, 2007)

you can tell i,m canadian i only got 74% 431 miles guess i,ll just have to start travelling more!


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

Finally!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

WOW! Less than 4 seconds/state. That's really humpin' it along.
Well done!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I sent this to a guy I work with- I watched him try and put California where Florida is....The entire department is laughing hysterically at him now!


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Its about time!!! Got an 88% first time through and finally got it.

I almost had it earlier but Delaware fell off the cursor somewhere over Michigan.


















It took me longer to figure out how to convert the screenshot to jpeg









Brad


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

bradnjess said:


> Its about time!!! Got an 88% first time through and finally got it.
> 
> I almost had it earlier but Delaware fell off the cursor somewhere over Michigan.
> 
> ...


You're a better man than I am, Gunga Din!


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

bcdude said:


> you can tell i,m canadian i only got 74% 431 miles guess i,ll just have to start travelling more!


I'm impressed.







I don't think I'd do that well with the Canadian Provinces, and there's nowhere near 50 of them.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Finally,







got a sequence starting with mainly the outer states (and lucked out dropping Missouri in just the right spot early on).


----------

